# Please leave some comments on my compositions!



## WMClassical (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all, I am a beginner in composing music. I will be glad if I can receive some feedbacks on my music from other classical music lovers!






This is my piano waltz composed last week, you can visit my channel and leave comments on my other compositions!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I listened and enjoyed it. Thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's quite nice, very melodious and lots of emotion. It has your own voice too!  Keep composing, you certainly have talent.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy the Etude too, "spring Breeze"...it's so pretty.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice. There were some beats where the left and right hands were dissonant, I believe. Didn't really look at the score in detail. But passing notes shouldn't be on the beat, I think.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The waltz has too little diversity for its 3 minute length. However, it is a nice piece of music.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Really enjoyed it, very tuneful and not derivative. Just a slight criticism - I did think it started off a bit too fast.
I’m going to visit your channel now.
Well done!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

We have too many composer wanna bes who compose some pretty atrocious stuff. When I see it I say nothing.

Since many here consider me a modernist there are probably waiting for me to trash the work. Even though it is written in a key I find that it is a well constructed work and I find no fault in any of it.

The reason I failed as a composer is that I never adequately handled the transitions between the various themes in my works and my music sounded disjointed. You handled the transitions very well in your work.

Excellent effort :tiphat:


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I love ‘Spring Breeze’! Really charming. You have your own unique voice, keep up the good work!


----------

